# Will dryer help with shedding?



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

We are bringing home a new puppy very soon, and I’ve read some articles suggesting that a force dryer can with shedding by removing undercoat. My dogs swim and get wet quite a bit, and with my last golden after a bath I would towel dry a bit then let him air dry. Downside is that we would have lots of shedding. Would it help with shedding to use a dryer?

If yes, any input on the Metro Commander? Price seems ok, made in USA, and reviews seem very good. No heat setttings but I’d probably be more interested in the airflow than the heat.

Thanks!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

For the money- you'd be better off going w a Double K ChallengAir 2000XL I think. For sure you will see less hair, not to mention how quickly he will dry compared to toweling.


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> For the money- you'd be better off going w a Double K ChallengAir 2000XL I think. For sure you will see less hair, not to mention how quickly he will dry compared to toweling.


Thanks, I will look into that model too.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

You will wonder what you ever did without a dryer once you use one! I am a professional groomer and have used the Metro dryer before-it would serve your purpose. Its not my favorite simply because its not nearly as powerful or fast as the (very expensive) ones we use for professional grooming (where getting dogs dry quickly is important because we have so may to dry!). But for an at-home dryer it will work wonderfully. I trust Prism because she knows what she's talking about when it comes to all things golden, but my experience with a ChallengeAir dryer was bad. Probably that is because it was a VERY old one and just kinda tired and worn out, but it was extremely low-power and none of us groomers ever wanted to get stuck using it, so it sits collecting dust ever since we purchased another K9 dryer. I'm assuming a newer model would be much better than what I used! But anyway, yes, a dryer is a wonderful investment! Especially if your dogs enjoy lots of swimming!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

As mentioned above, you'll wonder why you never purchased one sooner. We use it year round. Even in the summer I prefer to have the dogs totally dry so there is not a chance of a moist undercoat causing a hot spot. Plus, it avoids having them get dirty again if still damp/wet and they decide to go through the dirt area of our yard. My husband always laughed when I would be blowing the dogs dry - there would be this cloud of dog hair blowing through the yard. In the winter time, if I dried them in the garage, after I sent the dogs back into the house, I had to open the garage door and use the dryer to then blow all the hair out of it. You'll not regret it. Just start your pup out slowly getting use to it. Put it on low, stand back a bit and blow the nozzle over them. You can then work up to the high setting, etc. Of course once our's got use to it, they liked to try and catch the air coming out the nozzle in their mouth.


----------



## cgott42 (May 15, 2012)

I have a 4 year old golden - should I be drying her, what benefits are there ?
thx


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

cgott42 said:


> I have a 4 year old golden - should I be drying her, what benefits are there ?
> thx


The benefits of a forced air dog dryer are many! For one thing, it will help blast out the undercoat and cut down on shedding. Second, a damp dog left to air dry is prone to developing hot spots and other skin irritations-this is especially true if the dog goes swimming often. Another benefit is that it blows the hair out allowing you to see the skin better and allowing you to find any problems (such as ticks, scrapes, cysts, worts, lumps, thorns stuck in the skin, etc.). Also, it makes drying go so much faster. Plus, you can use a dryer to make unruly hairs lay flat. If you do not wish to buy your own dryer, sometimes pet stores or even car washes will have a pet bathing station where you can bathe and blow dry your dog.


----------



## cgott42 (May 15, 2012)

Thanks, sounds worthwhile. Looking for a sale...


----------



## cgott42 (May 15, 2012)

Any experience with the SHELANDY 3.5HP Stepless Adjustable Speed Pet Hair Force Dryer Dog Grooming Blower with Heater (listed on Amazon for $70 with great reviews)


----------

